# Sig strip Gone



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Sig strip gone - have tried to rectify but as usual I am a complete idiot - helllllllllllllllllllppppppppppppppppppppp!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have a look at your other post :wink:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> Have a look at your other post :wink:


My other post ? what other post? Stop teasing me :roll: You are talking to a bloke who has just been Christmas shopping with the missus [smiley=argue.gif] and am brain dead at the mo.

Really tho I dont know what you mean :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Brian, Last post from wallsendmag in this link..

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=216142&p=2180385#p2180385

Hoggy.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Hoggy / Wallsendmag; thanks so much for your help today and ongoing - you are both the dogs !!


----------

